# Wards hawthorne



## ratcycle (Jul 8, 2007)

I have Wards and Hawthorne bike and i don't what the model is or the year.  I wanted to know if anyone could help me out.

Thanks 


Levi


----------



## Roger Blake (Jul 11, 2007)

You will need to post pictures.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 12, 2007)

yes and then we can most definately help you out


----------



## wartcleaver (Jul 15, 2009)

*What is it?*

Can anyone tell me what year hawthorne this is?


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 15, 2009)

Your bike was manufactured by the Cleveland Welding Company. The frame style coupled with the style of the dropouts indicates it was produced between 1947 and 1949. If you post the serial number (located on the bottom of the crank hanger) the build date could be pinned down a bit further. The serial number should be a letter followed by five numbers, there may be a Cw or ACw suffix following it.


----------



## wartcleaver (Jul 15, 2009)

*Ok*

I think it may have been cobbled together from different years.  I paid 150 for it, and I figured I could use it for parts if nothing else.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with your assessment, the bicycle has some parts that are older than the frame (rack, seat, dropstand) and some that are newer (modern repop headlight). What you have is well worth the purchase price and if you want to restore the bike to the correct configuration for a late forties Cleveland Welding built Hawthorne it should not be terribly expensive or difficult to find the parts you need.


----------



## PurplePaint (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, i dont have pictures yet. but i have what appears to be an all original Wards Hawthorne. the serial number is A1256P. is that enough info to ID it?
thanks,
Alex


----------



## Jose (Jan 12, 2012)

*Hawthorne*

I also have a wards Hawthorne bike but not that old. Could anybody out there tell me what year/style my bike is serial# 5505 also has another# 05EH....I think it's one of the Deluxe models w/ Springer front,trussrods,crashrail on seat, also came with crash rails in back of bike by Persons-Majestic


----------



## Nick Baker (Aug 21, 2013)

*Need help also*

i was wondering the same thing i need help with my Wards Hawthorne bike i have no real idea what i have or what year or if its worth anything. The serial# on it is A032428


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

Nick Baker said:


> i was wondering the same thing i need help with my Wards Hawthorne bike i have no real idea what i have or what year or if its worth anything. The serial# on it is A032428




Looks to be a wartime bike, with black parts instead of chrome or nickel. Not worth a ton as a ladies bike, but pretty darn cool nonetheless!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jun 30, 2014)

*I have a his and her's hawthorne balloon tire bikes and need a ittle info.*

The hawthorne bikes info. Needed, mens bike serial # d4069, ladies # fi7823


----------



## ratcycle (Jul 3, 2014)

delete this thread.


----------



## Keeta Kay Cole (Aug 5, 2018)

What can you tell me about a Ward Hawthorne with crank serial number Y 33518?


----------

